# Onimusha Discussion Thread



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, I searched DS 

Discuss this epic epic series. Nothing more to say.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

fuck yeah 

epic thread


----------



## Hentai (Dec 15, 2008)

Dawn of dreams was awesome as hell.

I should replay that.
I love the Black Oni


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

Onimusha 1-3 is superior to Dawn of Fillers


----------



## Shepard (Dec 15, 2008)

Lots of people don't like DoD, I liked all the games although I never finished Onimusha 3, too bad Capcom has forgotten this series, along with Breath of Fire


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

I've pretty much lost faith in Capcom. They messed up Resident Evil (for me), and DoD seriously messed the series up.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

dawn of fillers  

it was filler but it still was awesome 

BTW Soki has a twin brother do you know that  but instead he's a priest. so onimusha 5 soki brother plz


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

That's the problem. It isn't filler D:

They basically skipped 50 years into the future, fucking everything up


----------



## Akira (Dec 15, 2008)

Badass games are badass.

Demon Siege was my favourite, I'll never forget the intro.


----------



## Shepard (Dec 15, 2008)

Nah I still have faith in Capcom, at least their products have quality, and BoF isn't really dead they're planning something for the future so maybe Onimusha will have a new game too


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

samanosuke is still there so all hope isnt lost 

but fucking staves,  leave him with his swords alone 

he's use of swords stomps the staves

fuck the best intro i have ever seen such epic 

the DoD isnt bad either


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

Onimusha 3 intro still pretty much shits over most stuff


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

i know 

i always watch it every 2 weeks or so just because i love it so much


----------



## Shepard (Dec 15, 2008)

Soki was badass, not so much as Samanosuke but he could hold his ground.

They ruined Samanosuke a little (well a lot actually) with the Tenkai stuff (no offense Portia ) but I still have hope for the series.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, that actually is pretty awesome. But Oni 1 transformation > all


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

none taken and i actuall agree with it Dante , samanosuke should have stayed the same.

but the onimusha 3 transformation was badass too when samanosuke finally comes back from the future to see his past self dead on the floor on to fuse with oni gauntlets together


----------



## MS81 (Dec 15, 2008)

Portia said:


> none taken and i actuall agree with it Dante , samanosuke should have stayed the same.
> 
> but the onimusha 3 transformation was badass too when samanosuke finally comes back from the future to see his past self dead on the floor on to fuse with oni gauntlets together



I loved that Samonosuke with duo oni gauntlets. I loved Soki when he turned into the black oni as well.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

In all regards

Samanosuke > Jubei >>>>>>>>>> Soki


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

thats true killua 

samanosuke was badass, and why did you leave out jacques blank


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

Fuck that bitch  He was a decent side character, but Ranmaru >>>>>> him by a mile.

Ranmaru was awesome


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 15, 2008)

Killua said:


> Onimusha 1-3 is superior to Dawn of Fillers



Here is your "canon" elitism at work again, I see.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 15, 2008)

Killua said:


> Onimusha 1-3 is superior to Dawn of Fillers



STFU, just because it didnt follow the same fucking story it doesnt mean it was bad.
It was an awesome game full of Win.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

Killua said:


> Fuck that bitch  He was a decent side character, but Ranmaru >>>>>> him by a mile.
> 
> Ranmaru was awesome



you mean ranmaru mori that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who samanosuke fucked up like fodder


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

I mean that character that dies several times


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

thats ranmaru mori the girly looking guy 

first samanosuke slit his throat like it was nothing, second samanosuke fucked up him up on the Eiffel tower and lastly Jacques finished the job


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh I think there was one more 

but he raped Henry  I was like "FINA-FUCKING-LY" at that part. But then he got resurrected and I got pissed.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

wait i remember another part also  

when jacque raped him underneath that temple where you had to travel in time and shit


----------



## MS81 (Dec 15, 2008)

Killua said:


> Fuck that bitch  He was a decent side character, but Ranmaru >>>>>> him by a mile.
> 
> Ranmaru was awesome



jubei from 2 was better than both of future predessscors.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

jubei better than samanosuke ?

 you got to be kidding


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Dec 15, 2008)

Finished the first one.
Didn't bother to finish the second one, felt a bit boring.
The third one was THE BOMB! the greatest in the series, I really enjoyed it.
And I didn't finish DoD, dunno why though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

MS81 said:


> jubei from 2 was better than both of future predessscors.



Jubei in 2 is better than that HORRIBLE EXCUSE OF A CHARACTER in 4. The fact that his real name isn't Jubei to me, is a disgrace.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

what are you talking about jubei from onimusha 2 is called jubei, the strongest of the yagyus gets the name


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, which was stated in DoD. No where in the entire game did it ever say his name was Sakashukai or whatever they decided to call him.


----------



## ZE (Dec 15, 2008)

I’m a fan but the third one was shit, I hated it, everything was bad minus the graphics, the worse was that french actor and his fairy, Onimusha1 keeps being the best one, it was such a good game though it was too short. The second one was also great but weird at the same time, the feeling I got from playing it wasn’t normal, some characters were freaky and the story followed the same trend, it was by far the hardest in the series, some bosses were tough. Oh, and how could I forget, the last one for the ps2 was probably overall the best one especially in terms of story but by the time I played it I was no longer into videogames, not as much as I was back when the first Onimusha came out.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

but he's name is either jubei or sekisyusai 

why would DoD need to mention something which was mentioned in samurai's destiny


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2008)

Loved 1. 2 was fun, didn't like the characters much. 3 loved the gameplay, story was wacky and kinda lame at points but it was still fun as hell. DoD was kinda meh to me.


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Killua said:


> Yeah, I searched DS
> 
> Discuss this epic epic series. Nothing more to say.



DoD ?      ?


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

Dawn Of Dreams


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Dec 15, 2008)

is DoD available for PS2? I never played it but I have played 1-3 (never actually finished either, but I got to the end on 1 and 2, and about half way through on 3) I'm thinking of buying a PS2 just for the onimusha series


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah DoD is on PS2  

its a great game


----------



## Jimin (Dec 15, 2008)

I played 1 and 2. I enjoyed both. 2 had great replay value. I plan to try hard mode and get the black amulet which gives u auto-criticals.


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh yeah, that shitty game without Samanosuke I refused to play...


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

onimusha 2 didnt have samanosuke 

and DoD technically had samanosuke because he is the guy in my sig


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh, and as a member of the Capcom forums I occasionally read their official blogs. They've just released Oni 1-3 as a bundle for the holidays. Could this be a hint of future installments?


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

no its capcom being teases, fucking bastards


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Portia said:


> onimusha 2 didnt have samanosuke
> 
> and DoD technically had samanosuke because he is the guy in my sig



I know, but Jubei was a good substitute 


Also Samanosuke isn't the main character in DoD


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

Tenkai =/= Samanosuke

There's like... zero resemblance.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

it seems as he goes older he become younger and younger 


because in DoD he's pushing around 60


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, like I said, I'm not a fan of main character switches.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

In RE, the character switches are welcome, as they're all awesome. Well, except RE4 Leon but that's for another time 

I thought Jubei as well was an awesome character. It was a perfect sequel imo, couldn't have done it better.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

well Tenkai did play an important role in DoD

he was broken though in the game, those charms of his where great


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

BUT FUCKING STAVES?!?!

What happened to Raizan, Enryuu and Shippuu? Best weapons in the entire franchise nuff said. Not this 50+++++ weapons bullshit DoD brought to the table


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you Killua,! Did he just drop them somewhere ? Or hid them, turned senile and forgot where he left them ?


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

lol soki ended up with the raizen and enryuu  

found them in a fucking box


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

THAT WAS FUCKING SAD I FELT LIKE CRYING

I instantly changed to Raizan, but it was horribly wrong. They destroyed it D:

And least the fuckers didn't mess up my Shippuu, although I mainly used Raizan


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

I main on Shippuu, that shit is the bomb.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

the shippu was awesome although the lvl threes of wind types in DoD where similar 

it makes sense actually because samanosuke lost all his weapons when he travelled to the future remember. but anyway you cant deny the win of the tenso and my personal fav the kuga


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 15, 2008)

Ah awesome weapons indeed. However, second playthrough when you first enter France in that alley, three awesome weapons are laying there 

Kuga's special, damn that's so horrendously awesome.

When Samanosuke fuses with Dead Samanosuke near the end, I'm sure he got his weapons


----------



## Freija (Dec 15, 2008)

Samanosuke travels back in time, remember ?


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

onimusha 3 he does travel into the future.

and the kuga special  wow i used to cut genma in 2 with that thing. and when he fuses with dead samanosuke he doesnt get his weapons back which is weird. Since thats his past self with the weapons


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 15, 2008)

I just started playing DoD. I'm at the seventh mission right now. I'm really liking this game.

It has sorta Dynasty Warriors/Samurai Warriors feel to it. Which I love. Can't wait to finish it


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

i think you should get the other 3 Avant 

they are better, but the controls of 1 and 2 might irritate you


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Dec 15, 2008)

Portia said:


> yeah DoD is on PS2
> 
> its a great game



excellent, once I get my xmas bonus form work I am so buying a PS2 (the game stop near me is offering PS2s for only 50 bucks) just gotta get DoD, then I can swipe the other three from my bro and I'll be set


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2008)

BandGeekNinja said:


> excellent, once I get my xmas bonus form work I am so buying a PS2 (the game stop near me is offering PS2s for only 50 bucks) just gotta get DoD, then I can swipe the other three from my bro and I'll be set



i have no doubt you will enjoy the games  great story and great characters


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Killua said:


> Tenkai =/= Samanosuke
> 
> There's like... zero resemblance.



It is revealed at the end of DoD that he is.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 16, 2008)

I have Onimusha 1-DoD. I haven't finished 1 or DoD.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

No matter what other people say, DoD was the best for me.


----------



## Allen Walker (Dec 16, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> It is revealed at the end of DoD that he is.



Cant believe how much he has aged since Onimusha 3.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

the only think which seems to have aged is his  hair 

my sig can offer proof


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

The Kuga is evil


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

The kuga was fucking awesome 

by far the best weapon in the whole series 

although sword of purification in DoD was broken


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

DoD's best sword was Gokumonji.
Fukken awesome.

200 Attack / -50 OniPower use


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

gokumonji didnt have oni power kyuubi 

its the weapon you get in the dark realm lvl 100 amirite?

Excalibur was better, light based weapons where cheap in the game since they just homed in on the enemies


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Portia said:


> gokumonji didnt have oni power kyuubi
> 
> its the weapon you get in the dark realm lvl 100 amirite?
> 
> Excalibur was better, light based weapons where cheap in the game since they just homed in on the enemies



Dont pay me a fool...i remember well.
Gukumonji reduces the use of OniPower by -50
It was also stronger than excalibur.
200Atk + Attackwave( 100 Atk.) = 300Atk in whole.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

no gokumonji didnt have oni power 

edit 

im so dumb  

i thought you meant magic


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Portia said:


> no gokumonji didnt have oni power
> 
> edit
> 
> ...



 Told ya 


It reduces Oni power usage. But has not Affection for any Attribute and is 4-combo.
Combined with the talisman you can achieve in the dark Realm with Roberto you can have -100 OP usage....so you can stay Oni all the time.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

only went with soki and tenkai 

you need light attribute weapons because of those mages  

with soki its easy you just head-splitter them and with tenkai its a spam of charms. Jubei its the flurry but Roberto doesnt have move which can hit things in the air


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

DoD was shit, that's the most important point.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

it wasnt that shit  

well it was too different to the other games but still i enjoyed it quite alot 

but nothing on the epic lvls of onimusha 1 and onimusha 3 those games i just felt epic when playing it although DoD had its moments, like when you infiltrate hideyoshi's castle twice  i felt epic from that 

almost reminds of when samanosuke and Jacques were controlling the oni army against the genma for an all out war.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

That's like saying "RE4 was good," well it was, but not as an RE game, just as DoD wasn't good as an Onimusha game.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Portia said:


> only went with soki and tenkai
> 
> you need light attribute weapons because of those mages
> 
> with soki its easy you just head-splitter them and with tenkai its a spam of charms. Jubei its the flurry but Roberto doesnt have move which can hit things in the air


Yeah i played also with Soki and Tenkai.
They are the coolest.



Amamiya said:


> DoD was shit, that's the most important point.


No.
Your opinion. 



Also DoD is not filler just because the main character changed and the main boss turned out to be Fortinbras again.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

That kinda makes it filler.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

if you put it like that and thats basically what i said 

lol people stop with this  

DoD was canon lets face it, i was initially disappointed by it but i love it nonetheless now


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> That kinda makes it filler.



No because Fortinbras was the main enemy all along.

Also Filler describes a side story that fits in between  parts of the main story.
Which is not the case here. The Story was extended. 





Oh here the reason why "Tenkai's" hair are white:

*"Years later, as the God of Darkness was reincarnated as Soki, Samanosuke lost most of his power as the Onimusha and thus the Oni Gauntlet lost all its potential, turning his hair grey within a short period of time after losing part of the Oni Mystic Power. The only power that remained in the Oni Gauntlet was the sole power of the Genma Lord retained from Nobunaga."* )


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Dec 16, 2008)

Loved all of them with Demon Siege as my favourite.

They should make a 5th one. Maybe set in modern times with references to the past?


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

Wasn't Soki that fairy which followed you around in Oni 3 ?


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Fairy?


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

I take that as a no.


Who the hell was Soki again then ? *really long time since I played the games*


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Soki is the main character of DoD. Black Oni
The reincarnation of the God of Darkness


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

But why did Samanosuke lose his powers ?


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> But why did Samanosuke lose his powers ?



That ias not know. Probably because he didnt use them anymore since there were no genma enemies for a long time.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

But he lost them when the Genma's came back...


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> But he lost them when the Genma's came back...



Well I'd say he lost them before...but the gauntlet gave him some back


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

> Years later, as the God of Darkness was reincarnated as Soki, Samanosuke lost most of his power


You wrote it yourself.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

samanosuke only lost some on his powers  not all

and that fairy wasnt soki it was ako


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> You wrote it yourself.



This is tricky shit, you can only assume about that stuff because it isnt canon fact.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

samanosuke didnt lose all his powers 

after sealing nobunaga into the gauntlet, samanosuke had to fully seal him at some oni temple but i dont know what happened and he didnt. He still has the oni anti aging power but something happened for awhile with his powers that rendered his hair white  after that the power was back to normal


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> This is tricky shit, you can only assume about that stuff because it isnt canon fact.



I'd suppose it's from a viable source since you used it as a quotation too.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> I'd suppose it's from a viable source since you used it as a quotation too.



Well i posted the link too. But i cant prove if it is canon fact or just assumption.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

Did you hear any of that in the game ?


----------



## Shepard (Dec 16, 2008)

DoD wasn't filler, it's cannon, it aimed for some kind of more anime-ish reboot of the franchise since Capcom though it was stale after Oni3.

I just wish they didn't strive so much from the original


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Did you hear any of that in the game ?



Only the God of Darkness part. not about tenkai (Samanoskue)'s loss of power. Though it seemed obvious.




Dante said:


> DoD wasn't filler, it's cannon, it aimed for some kind of more anime-ish reboot of the franchise since Capcom though it was stale after Oni3.
> 
> I just wish they didn't strive so much from the original



Finally someone seeing it the way i do.

Exactly my point!


----------



## Shepard (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, it's cannonicity is implied various times, Akane being Jubei's granddaughter, Tenkai obviously being Samanosuke and the presence of Ako too (although she's inexplicably human-sized this time) 
Also I think there are some indirect references to Nobunaga.

That's why it was called Shin (new) Onimusha in Japan


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

I know it's cannon, however in my eyes it's filler


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Dante said:


> Yeah, it's cannonicity is implied various times, Akane being Jubei's granddaughter, Tenkai obviously being Samanosuke and the presence of Ako too (although she's inexplicably human-sized this time)
> Also I think there are some indirect references to Nobunaga.
> 
> That's why it was called Shin (new) Onimusha in Japan


Yeah, they refer to Nobunaga a few tmes. Hideyhosi being his follower.


Amamiya said:


> I know it's cannon, however in my eyes it's filler



It doesnt "fill" it ends the Story.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

So does DMC2, but I chose to think that it doesn't exist.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> So does DMC2, but I chose to think that it doesn't exist.



You cant co0mpare that with DMC2


DMC2 being shit, but DoD is awesome.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

still cannon


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> still cannon



Well the Story of DMC2 isn't really so deeply connected to the others as DoD to the other Onimushas.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

It's exactly the same situation...


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> It's exactly the same situation...



Not really, as i said. DMC2 isnt really so connected to the previous stories, but DoD has everything to do with the Previous.
Fortinbras coming back, Soki becoming onimusha, Tenkai(Samanosuke) giving him the guntlet, fighting Hideyoshi, the follower of Nobunaga.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

DMC 2 is connected to DMC 1, it's set after, actually DMC2 is even set after DMC 4, but still, it is connected, it is shitty, but it's still cannon, and is exactly in the same situation DoD is for me.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

I disagree


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

That makes you a hypocrite.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> That makes you a hypocrite.



No seriously, i told you the reasons why it is not like that.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

It's exactly the same situation, both of us think that one game of a series isn't cannon in our eyes, yet in my case it's wrong because you disagree.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> It's exactly the same situation, both of us think that one game of a series isn't cannon in our eyes, yet in my case it's wrong because you disagree.



They are both canon, but you cant compare them.

DMC2 has a story which is not connected to the previous.
Only the name Sparda appears. Nothing else.

DoD has the same main Ememy, the same Enemie sorts, a few of the same characters, and applies story-wise.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> They are both canon, but you cant compare them.
> 
> DMC2 has a story which is not connected to the previous.
> Only the name Sparda appears. Nothing else.
> ...




Every DMC game is connected with the fact that Dante is Sparda's son, he defeated Mundus etc.

I feel both have crap plots, DMC2's main character is Dante.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> Every DMC game is connected with the fact that Dante is Sparda's son, he defeated Mundus etc.
> 
> I feel both have crap plots, DMC2's main character is Dante.



well?, but DMC2 Story, and anything has nothing to do with the previous games.
DMC is a game that applies more Mission wise than story wise.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

So you mean that all the other DMC games are connected? I feel about as much connection between the rest of them.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> So you mean that all the other DMC games are connected? I feel about as much connection between the rest of them.



No they are not. DMC games never were really connected...only 3 and 1 a bit because of vergil but still less than the Oimushas.

DMC had always Missionswith different main enemies aswell as different Demon sorts in all kinds of different places. Missions.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

DMC is connected in a way, doesn't really matter anyway, they are sequals and prequals ?


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Amamiya said:


> DMC is connected in a way, doesn't really matter anyway, they are sequals and prequals ?



Yeah but dont you get what i mean?

The DMC have only in common that Dante appears and that everyone mentions Sparda.
The Onimusha's have a lot more in common, much more.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

people lets put it like this 

DoD is more canon than DMC2


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Yeah but dont you get what i mean?
> 
> The DMC have only in common that Dante appears and that everyone mentions Sparda.
> The Onimusha's have a lot more in common, much more.



Canon = canon, thus it's the same situation.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

may i ask have people used the panda suit in onimusha before 

greatest alternative outfit ever


----------



## slickcat (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmmm Onimusha 3 was definitely my fav, followed by dawn of dreams but nothing beats the intro of Onimusha 3, legendary....also sokis transformation at the end of Dawn of dreams was memorable


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah slickcat you are epic, nothing comes close to that intro and the transformation of soki reeks of epic


----------



## Hentai (Dec 16, 2008)

Soki transforming into the God af Darkness in the end was so fukken awesome.


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

Portia said:


> may i ask have people used the panda suit in onimusha before
> 
> greatest alternative outfit ever



Yeah, it's awesome.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

i like how you can take the head on and off and the added extra of that the custom you can see it in cutscenes


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2008)

I couldn't stand 2 due to the controls, and I liked 3 and 4/DoD.

Think I liked DoD more because it felt more actioney.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I couldn't stand 2 due to the controls, and I liked 3 and 4/DoD.
> 
> Think I liked DoD more because it felt more actioney.



the controls were the same for all of them.

were do you guys come up with this crap???


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe the whole lol PS1-mentality of Onimusha 2 got to me.

You know, archaic movement and prerendered backdrops.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

MS81 said:


> the controls were the same for all of them.
> 
> were do you guys come up with this crap???



um no 

1 and 2 used the d-pad to move while the rest used the analog stick to move


----------



## MS81 (Dec 16, 2008)

Portia said:


> um no
> 
> 1 and 2 used the d-pad to move while the rest used the analog stick to move



yeah the pre-rendered use the d-pad and the 3d use analog.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 16, 2008)

I love killings Nobunaga on Oni 2. Its awesome seeing him burn to the Rekka-Ken.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

i like him in the onimusha 3 battle myself 

when you have to absorb his sword and shit


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Dec 16, 2008)

Portia said:


> may i ask have people used the panda suit in onimusha before
> 
> greatest alternative outfit ever



panda suit? how does one get this?


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

secret training


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Dec 16, 2008)

Portia said:


> secret training



and where do we do this secret training? trying to get this down so I know what  to do when I go through the game again


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

you unloicked secret training when you beat the game once 

and does anyone here remember Heihachi from onimusha 3 ?


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, why ?


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

what did you think of him  

me personally i liked him until his demise  how can you get killed by ranmaru mori


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

I found him as gay as Ranmaru, but in a different way.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

i fucking hated ranmaru mori, him turning into a genma didnt help either 

he was getting schooled in 2 different timelines


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Ranmaru ftw

No one died as much as he did in that game 

On top of that, he killed Henry, that bullshit little piece of shitkid


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

Henry should have stayed dead.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, that was so fucking annoying.

Ranmaru while being awesome, CLIMBED LIKE A MANIAC in my book when he stabbed him.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

Ranmaru wasnt awesome 

although i agree with Henry staying dead.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't make me turn this into another Pokkuru 

Best part about Onimusha 2? The return to the castle. I was like:

"CAPCOM YOU'RE THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME"

then RE4 and DoD came


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

What Killua said.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

ranmaru was fodder, did you see how Jacques whipped him like a little bitch 

dont make me even mention how samanosuke owned him time and time again


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

The only real fodder I know is Nero.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Lol french people

Even in games, you just want to see them dead.

WHAT A FUCKING RAPE THE INVASION WAS

which brings another point

Guildenstern

I got sad when I had to off him  He was AWESOME


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

tell me about it 

but with that said it doesnt make my ava and sig any less badass 

i was about to mention him killua 

now thats a villain


----------



## Freija (Dec 16, 2008)

Lady or Trish, answer fast.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Best villain in the franchise hands down

His creatures, Reynaldo, Marcellus (this was one hardcore friend), Brainstern ()

That's it, I'm playing Oni 1-3 this Christmas

Trish


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

reynaldo was a fucking bastard he carried on multiplying 

Trish hands down


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 16, 2008)

Marcellus guys. MARCELLUS


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2008)

obviously for a n00b to win he/she had to spam specials 

Marcellus was too fast blocking didnt help much either


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 17, 2008)

A game wanna be Kenshin??? hmm


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 17, 2008)

Kenshin? Don't associate that shit with Onimusha


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

Oy, Kenshin is awesome! But yeah, nothing alike.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2008)

lol what Kenshin


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

Himura Kenshin =)


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2008)

i know 

but how the fuck can you compare samanosuke to himura.

in a fight samanosuke stomps
when it comes to being awesome samanosuke stomps samanosuke and tenkai arent the same fuck your canon


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

Kenshin should be faster, but Samanosuke definitely more agile and powerful.


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2008)

kuga 

gg himura

man i miss that weapon


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2008)

Shippuu


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2008)

thats charred himura

shippu totally disintegrates right?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 18, 2008)

Shippuu rapes from all angles. Enryuu is a fucking hardcore beast. Raizan is a hybrid.

Onto another topic, Kaede. She was awesome D:


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2008)

Kaede was awesome indeed unlike fucking Michelle who her game play fucked with canon


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 18, 2008)

The French, how I hate thee


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2008)

Jacques too that bastard 

how can he kill genma with guns


----------



## masterriku (Dec 19, 2008)

Portia said:


> Jacques too that bastard
> 
> how can he kill genma with guns



I always thought he shot magic bullets cause shooting the enemies cost some magic or whatever it was called haven't played this in awhile 
also I failed at counters  and my biggest mistake EVAR  was getting dirge of cerberus over DoD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 19, 2008)

masterriku said:


> my biggest mistake EVAR  was getting dirge of cerberus



Fixed.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 19, 2008)

you guys even play DMC4 and yet you say this crap??? Kenshin would rape stomp onimushaverse....

P.S Killua the G virus died though again


----------



## masterriku (Dec 19, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Fixed.



Don't remind me


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 19, 2008)

Αgeha said:


> you guys even play DMC4 and yet you say this crap??? Kenshin would rape stomp onimushaverse....
> 
> P.S Killua the G virus died though again



The G-virus is so superior it will never die.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 19, 2008)

Killua said:


> The G-virus is so superior it will never die.


maybe il try this game someday...
Off topic btw
Im trying to practice JC on dmc4 .... i never did that and im at H or H mode...


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

masterriku said:


> I always thought he shot magic bullets cause shooting the enemies cost some magic or whatever it was called haven't played this in awhile
> also I failed at counters  and my biggest mistake EVAR  was getting dirge of cerberus over DoD



no he never just normal bullets but in the cutscenes soldiers couldnt do it  

there are timed counters where you attack just before the enemy lands its hit and a deflect issen where you press block right when the enemy attacks you can issen. in DoD i always used to spam the latter.



Αgeha said:


> you guys even play DMC4 and yet you say this crap??? Kenshin would rape stomp onimushaverse....
> 
> P.S Killua the G virus died though again



 Tifa dont make me laugh 

anyway thats what i would expect from a scouser

and JC as in judgement cut


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 19, 2008)

Portia said:


> Tifa dont make me laugh
> 
> anyway thats what i would expect from a scouser
> 
> and JC as in judgement cut


Kenshin is better.....Amakakeru Ryu no hirameki >all unknown attacks from Onimusha
Jc=Jump Canceling
and the 360 DMC4>ps3 one
CHEERS BUAHAHAHAHAHA
in b4 killua


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh please  

Enryuu better yet shippuu = dead Himura, watch the onimusha 3 intro again and see just how much rape this is  

360 DMC is weak


----------



## Jimin (Dec 28, 2008)

Was playing Oni 2 and I was realized Issens wasn't as hard as I thought they were. With practice, it was pretty simple. Oni 2 has good replay value. Some enemies are pretty tough though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 28, 2008)

Oni 2 overall is a great game. Other than RE2, it's probably one of the best sequels ever made.


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2009)

Bump of great Onimusha Justice  

Yeah i agree Oni 2 was great,the story the characters everything. Also the atmosphere.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 4, 2009)

You know what, I'm thinking of playing the first Onimusha. I just have a question if I do. The Ps2 version or Genma Onimusha for Xbox? Differences? Which is better?


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Genma Onimusha is a more polished version of the first Onimusha


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

But the PS2 version is still better because it's Sony


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

the pad was kinda screwy though since the xbox pad was huge 


and has anyone seen the full lengh movie of Shin Onimusha?


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

I like Onimusha.  I played all of them but DoD. Come to think of it.. I am not sure if I finished Onimusha 3..


----------



## Felix (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> Genma Onimusha is a more polished version of the first Onimusha



And it has more extras
Like the Oni Armor


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> the pad was kinda screwy though since the xbox pad was huge
> 
> 
> and has anyone seen the full lengh movie of Shin Onimusha?



Provide a link or GTFO


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Ita finish that epic now  

and Felix i only played through half way 

I cant find a link  its very rare


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

^ I think I did finish it... but that would be back in 2004... so I can't remember what happened.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2009)

Samanosuke finally beat Nobunaga with the help of his other self 's gauntlet power.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 4, 2009)

Vault said:


> Samanosuke finally beat Nobunaga with the help of his other self 's gauntlet power.


Hmm.. I think I remember something like that.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

play it again to make sure


----------



## MS81 (Feb 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> Oh please
> 
> Enryuu better yet shippuu = dead Himura, watch the onimusha 3 intro again and see just how much rape this is
> 
> 360 DMC is weak



love this fawking game!!![YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkIhvprU7FI[/YOUTUBE]
wish they made a next gen version.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 5, 2009)

If I only played DoD did i miss out on anything else good? I don't know if i could play the others if they play weak compared to Dawn.

I've only seen the intro to Oni3 which was epic.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 5, 2009)

Generally speaking, Onimusha 1-3 shits all over DoD.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2009)

Oni 3 intro is the best ever 

And yeah you missing out on plenty


----------



## The Boss (Feb 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> play it again to make sure



Im good. Onimusha is a button mashing game.


----------



## Vai (Feb 5, 2009)

Onimusha 3 and DOD are awesome!!

Haven't played the others though.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 6, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Generally speaking, Onimusha 1-3 shits all over DoD.



That is YOUR opinion.

I would be so happy when a few of you guys would stop bashing it, just because you are gay for Samanosuke and cant stand it when he isnt the lead character


----------



## slickcat (Feb 6, 2009)

Nope I generally preferred the battle system of DOD over the other titles, I m very selective about the combat systems in games, and its predecessors dont come close. But the feel of onimusha 3 to me was greater than the other titles, THE INTRO JUST BLEW ME AWAY.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> That is YOUR opinion.
> 
> I would be so happy when a few of you guys would stop bashing it, just because you are gay for Samanosuke and cant stand it when he isnt the lead character



Onimusha 2 is up there with 1 for me


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

ItaShoko said:


> Im good. Onimusha is a button mashing game.



Game play is deeper than that  there are some hidden moves in that game  



Vaipah said:


> Onimusha 3 and DOD are awesome!!
> 
> Haven't played the others though.



You really should 



Kyuubi no Youko said:


> That is YOUR opinion.
> 
> I would be so happy when a few of you guys would stop bashing it, just because you are gay for Samanosuke and cant stand it when he isnt the lead character



im vbashing it because it kinda fucked up canon. But as another totally different game i love, i bought it on release day that broke bought another and that broke and i bought another one


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> You really should




They're for the ps2 right ? I'll see what I can do.

As long as they have that beautifull reflect counter


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

The reflect counter is the best in 2/3 imo.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

DoD on the other hand  you can spam god knows how many Issens  

I try not to use the easy Issen in DoD, rather i go for the deflect counter. or when im out of MP 

Jacques had some mad Issens though.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

Vault said:


> Game play is deeper than that  there are some hidden moves in that game



I played the games in the year that they came out... so it's been a while.   ... a long while. Plus I never replayed any of them once I finished it. (The one I remember most about is Oni2 cuz I finished it in 9 hours in one sitting.  )


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Ita you are epic


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

Onimusha, you have to love it.  

 Im waiting for Onimusha for PS3...


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Very positive it will go to the port60 too. 

But Capcom dont wanna make Onimusha 5  

although Soki is a playable character in the new Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Cross Generation of Heroes  

This might mean something.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

Calm down. A little over a year ago Inafune went to Capcom with the idea of a female character.

DE- WAIT FOR IT -NIED. DENIED


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> female character.
> 
> DENIED



But ofcourse


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Calm down. A little over a year ago Inafune went to Capcom with the idea of a female character.
> 
> DE- WAIT FOR IT -NIED. DENIED



Barney  ?!


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Female leads in mah onimusha isnt cool, Capcom should just retcon DoD from canon and move on from there


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> Barney  ?!



Bingo!

What Crapcom should do.

The game starts with the ending of DoD, then switches to RE4/5 segments. Then Samanosuke wakes up


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Lol what  

I want Samanosuke being Samanosuke, i dont care if he time travels yet again


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

Samanosuke wakes up, making DoD and RE4/5 just a dream


----------



## Vai (Feb 6, 2009)

^^ You mean Tenkai ? I'm confused !!


that was a joke btw .


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Samanosuke wakes up, making DoD and RE4/5 just a dream



Such epic 

You get reps


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> Samanosuke wakes up, making RE5's gameplay just a dream



Fixed.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

It's fixed if "just a dream" = "like the old REs"


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Kenny you still saying RE5 > RE4 ?

Im doubting that


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

...


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 6, 2009)

RE5 has a story

RE4 does not

Case closed


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2009)

RE4 does TO have a story... and I riiked it. 

I dunno *Fox.*.. I thinkRE4 voice acting was superb.. and game play made the story  interesting. Saving the presidents daughter is a story.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2009)

Ita pwned you


----------



## Jimin (Feb 23, 2009)

For Onimusha 2.

Scenario Route FAQ/Walkthrough
Stock

Is there any way to trigger chapters 1-6, 2-2-1, 2-3-2, 2-4-1, 2-9, 2-10-1, 3-4, 4-2-4, 6-5, 6-7, 7-1, 7-2, 7-9, 7-11, 8-1, 8-2, 8-3, 10-1-1, 10-1-2, 10-3, and 10-5 in one game?

I don't see it as being possible since theres a bit of every character involved. If one isn't enough, how many would be needed?

Also, are some black lines normal? Do I still get 100 scenario route? Like I did everything between 5-2 and 5-5, but theres still a black line.

Is there any way to get all the items(necklaces, paintings) in one game?


----------



## Vault (Mar 12, 2009)

Onimusha 2 was always complicated when it comes to that ¬__¬ 

Onimusha 3 was much easier when it comes to getting all the items 

DOD was just rape with its 100lvl dark realm sequence, i remember using  quite alot of charon's bells


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 6, 2011)

B-B-B-BACK FROM THE DEAD


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice one man 

Onimusha needs more recognition


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 6, 2011)

Inafune left Crapcom. Good choice brah, I'd do the same.

Seriously, does the guys over at Capcom even have high-profiled devs anymore? All I see is crappy RE games, fighting games and more rehashing.

In b4 Super Street Fighter Ultimate Turbo Strike 4.5


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

I know all thats left for them is Marvel vs Capcom  

They are so shit now. If only i could buy the rights to Onimusha. I have so many ideas man  I literally have tons


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 6, 2011)

First being neglecting DoD as canon?


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

I have an idea of continuing DOD canon and another were its discontinued.

The one were i carry on the DoD canon, it revolves around Soki's twin


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 6, 2011)

But what about Samanosuke?


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2011)

Samanosuke was affected by absorbing Nobunaga's power he turned frail and weak  (Yes Tenkai was weaksauce) But after Soki used it all up in that ultimate onimusha form he starts to go back to normal. So we have badass Samanosuke back.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 7, 2011)

Why don't you work for Capcom?

Oh right, they're shit


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2011)

Indeed  I have so many ideas, and all dont fuck with canon


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Let me develop the fucking game cunts


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 8, 2011)

OH SHI~ NEWS

but it's Capcom


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Tell me about it  

I really need to be pesistant like how Seth killian was so them fuckers employ me. I will make the Onimusha series great again. This i guarantee.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 8, 2011)

I have spoken with Seth Killian


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Get a word out and vouch for me  I will create a character called *Kenny Jon Birkan*  In your honour.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 8, 2011)

and have him die in the opening stages?


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

No way  He will be Mitsunari level 

Lets admit it  He was cool


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2011)

I always felt Onimuisha was just like Resident Evil, only instead of being some helpless shmuck, you're a badass.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2011)

Helpless shmuck  Reminds me of Samanosuke's first Genma encounter  He got owned. 

I just read through this whole thread 

Epic


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 8, 2011)

Get a job.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2011)

I see what you did thar  

I was at work though


----------



## Bushido Brown (Feb 9, 2011)

this is my favorite game game on PS2 and tied with Zelda as my favorite overall. 1 and 3 are my favorites. I had them all and past all of them in 2 days. The puzzle on 1 had me rage quiting for almost a week, but once you know how to solve it, it takes no time to complete. I really didnt care for dawn of dreams, it was to RPGist for my liking. Capcom would be idoits if they didnt keep this series going. I would buy a PS3 just to play it


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 9, 2011)

If theres a new game coming out, I want an Onimusha take on the battle of Sekigahara, it'd be epic.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 9, 2011)

Onimusha Dawn of Dreams is probably my favorite PS2 game.  I loved all the levels, and I especially loved it when I unlocked coop mode.  That was fun!!!

It had great graphics and Oni had really bad ass moves with his sword


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2014)

I know a lot of people, including posters in this very thread, said 3 had the best intro.

I disagree.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 14, 2014)

Still need to get 2; I loved 3 and Dod though. Fun to play as all the dif chars. One I always miss one of those flourites for that special mode so I can unlock more shit. Don't wanna cheat to get it though,....


----------



## Jimin (Jan 14, 2014)

I've never played 1 or 4. I hear they're both not bad so I would be interested in trying them out... : O


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 14, 2014)

I loved number 4


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jan 14, 2014)

Never got into the series as much as I wanted to, but from what I played of Onimusha 1-3 (rentals and demos) they were real solid games.

Capcom should have released a 'HD Collection' by now, though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2014)

The problem apparently is that the first three games used real actors as the models for the characters. This creates all sorts of complications in future usage of their likenesses. Or so I've heard. It does explain why in Capcom's Anniversary thing where they had profiles of tons of their characters, only Soki was featured and not fucking Samanosuke. Because Sam is based on a real actor and stuff.


----------

